# Found a Kitten



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

A friend of mine on another forum found a kitten today in a car motor and she can't keep him. So if anyone want a kitten 3/4 months old, male and ADORABLE he'd love to join your family! He is in Alabama. 
Here are some pictures:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What an adorable little kitten! Is there a PetsMart adoption center near your friend?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

What a cute, inquisitive little thing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's a absolute sweetheart! :luv


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I don't know about petsmart but she is looking into Rescues. With it being the height of baby kitten and puppy time she wants to make sure he goes to a rescue not a shelter where he might be PTS.


----------

